# Work permit & visa



## prachee (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am on my Husband's visa and I have got this new job. I was under the impression that if Husband/sponsorer gives an NOC letter I can work and do nt need to cancel my dependent visa and apply for new one. But I was told by my employer that the rules have changed and the dependent cant work on husband's visa? So I have to get my visa cancelled and come on the new co visa? 
I Just wanted to know if this is true and have the Dubai govt rules changed?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

prachee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am on my Husband's visa and I have got this new job. I was under the impression that if Husband/sponsorer gives an NOC letter I can work and do nt need to cancel my dependent visa and apply for new one. But I was told by my employer that the rules have changed and the dependent cant work on husband's visa? So I have to get my visa cancelled and come on the new co visa?
> I Just wanted to know if this is true and have the Dubai govt rules changed?



This is incorrect. Your husband can write a NOC and give permission to work. I just completed this process with my wife.

-md000/Mike


----------

